# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ثمان مسائل

## القلب الجريح

ثمان أعجبتني حتى أبكتني 

سأل عالم تلميذه: منذ متى صحبتني؟ 
فقال التلميذ: منذ 33 سنة... 


فقال العالم: فماذا تعلمت مني في هذه الفترة؟! 
قال التلميذ: ثماني مسائل... 


قال العالم: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ذهب عمري معك ولم تتعلم إلا ثماني مسائل؟! 
قال التلميذ: يا أستاذ لم أتعلم غيرها ولا أحب أن أكذب... 


فقال الأستاذ: هات ما عندك لأسمع... 


قال التلميذ: 
الأولى: 
أني نظرت إلى الخلق فرأيت كل واحد يحب محبوبا فإذا ذهب إلى القبر فارقه محبوبه فجعلت الحسنات محبوبي فإذا دخلت القبر دخلت معي. 



الثانية: 
أني نظرت إلى قول الله تعالى: " وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى فإن الجنة هي المأوى" فأجهدت نفسي في دفع الهوى حتى استقرت علي طاعة الله



الثالثة: 

أني نظرت إلى هذا الخلق فرايت أن كل من معه شيء له قيمة حفظه حتى لا يضيع فنظرت إلى قول الله تعالى: " ما عندكم ينفذ وما عند الله باق " فكلما وقع في يدي شيء ذو قيمة وجهته لله ليحفظه عنده. 

الرابعة: 
أني نظرت إلى الخلق فرأيت كل يتباهى بماله أو حسبه أو نسبه ثم نظرت إلى قول الله تعالى: " إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم " فعملت في التقوى حتى أكون عند الله كريما.


الخامسة: 
أني نظرت في الخلق وهم يطعن بعضهم في بعض ويلعن بعضهم بعضا وأصل هذا كله الحسد ثم نظرت إلى قول الله عز وجل: " نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم في الحياة الدنيا " فتركت الحسد واجتنبت الناس وعلمت أن القسمة من عند الله فتركت الحسد عني


السادسة: 

أني نظرت إلى الخلق يعادي بعضهم بعضا ويبغي بعضهم على بعض ويقاتل بعضهم بعضا ونظرت إلى قول الله عز وجل: إن الشيطان لكم عدو فاتخذوه عدوا " فتركت عداوة الخلق وتفرغت لعداوة الشيطان وحده. 




السابعة: 
أني نظرت إلى الخلق فرأيت كل واحد منهم يكابد نفسه ويذلها في طلب الرزق حتى أنه قد يدخل فيما لا يحل له ونظرت إلى قول الله عز وجل: " وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها " فعلمت أني واحد من هذه الدواب فاشتغلت بما لله علي وتركت ما لي عنده. 



الثامنة: 
أني نظرت إلى الخلق فرأيت كل مخلوق منهم متوكل على مخلوق مثله، هذا على ماله وهذا على ضيعته وهذا على صحته وهذا على مركزه. ونظرت إلى قول الله تعالى: " ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه " فتركت التوكل على الخلق واجتهدت في التوكل على الله.


منقوووووووووول

----------


## ميمو

يسلمو اخي القلب الجريح

نسأل الله ان نجمع هذه الخصال فينا 

مشكور اخي

----------


## بنوته

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع

----------


## القلب الجريح

تشكراتي 
اخت ميمو عالرد وان شالله الكل  يهتم بهذي الخصال

سلمتي اختي 
بنوتة عالرد 


ولاحرمنا الله اطلالتكم البهية

----------


## شجن

موضوع رائع

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## القلب الجريح

مشكورين عالمرور الطيب 
وبارك الله في الجميع 
والى  كل ماهو مفيد 
فهذا هو توجهكم 
فارقو به

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]تسلم اخوي على هالمشاركه الرائعه ..   
  الله يعطيك الف عافيه .. 

    فــرات.[/align]

----------


## القلب الجريح

الله يسلمش خية 
وتشكري عالمرور الكريم

----------


## دمعه حزن

ربما كان عدد المسائل قليل 

ولكن الحكمة بما تحويه هذه المسائل 


أخي القلب الجريح

ألف شكر لك على الموضوع الرائع

تسلم يمناك .. موضوع فى غاية الروعة

جزاك الله خيراً.. وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

الله يعطيك الف صحة وعافية

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب الجريح

تشكري اختي العزيزة 
عالمرور الكريم 
والاطراء الحسن

----------


## سراب الليل

مشكور اخي القلب الجريح على الموضوع 

تحياتي 

سراب الليل

----------


## القلب الجريح

يسلمو عالمرور الكريم

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

سأل عالم تلميذه: منذ متى صحبتني؟ 
فقال التلميذ: منذ 33 سنة... 
فقال العالم: فماذا تعلمت مني في هذه الفترة؟! 
قال التلميذ: ثماني مسائل... 
قال العالم: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ذهب عمري معك ولم تتعلم إلا ثماني مسائل؟! 
قال التلميذ: يا أستاذ لم أتعلم غيرها ولا أحب أن أكذب... 
فقال الأستاذ: هات ما عندك لأسمع...  
قال التلميذ:  
الأولى 
أني نظرت إلى الخلق فرأيت كل واحد يحب محبوبا فإذا ذهب إلى القبر 
فارقه محبوبه فجعلت الحسنات محبوبي فإذا دخلت القبر دخلت معي. 
الثانية 
أني نظرت إلى قول الله تعالى 
" وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى فإن الجنة هي المأوى"
فأجهدت نفسي في دفع الهوى حتى استقرت علي طاعة الله.  
الثالثة
أني نظرت إلى هذا الخلق فرايت أن كل من معه شيء له قيمة حفظه حتى لا يضيع فنظرت إلى قول الله تعالى
" ما عندكم ينفذ وما عند الله باق "
فكلما وقع في يدي شيء ذو قيمة وجهته لله ليحفظه عنده.  


الرابعة 
أني نظرت إلى الخلق فرأيت كل يتباهى بماله أو حسبه أو نسبه ثم نظرت إلى قول الله تعالى
" إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم "
فعملت في التقوى حتى أكون عند الله كريما.  


الخامسة 
أني نظرت في الخلق وهم يطعن بعضهم في بعض ويلعن بعضهم بعضا 
وأصل هذا كله الحسد ثم نظرت إلى قول الله عز وجل
" نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم في الحياة الدنيا "
فتركت الحسد واجتنبت الناس وعلمت أن القسمة من عند الله فتركت الحسد عني.  
السادسة 
أني نظرت إلى الخلق يعادي بعضهم بعضا ويبغي بعضهم على بعض ويقاتل 
بعضهم بعضا ونظرت إلى قول الله عز وجل
" إن الشيطان لكم عدو فاتخذوه عدوا "
فتركت عداوة الخلق وتفرغت لعداوة الشيطان وحده.  
السابعه 
أني نظرت إلى الخلق فرأيت كل واحد منهم يكابد نفسه ويذلها في طلب الرزق
حتى أنه قد يدخل فيما لا يحل له ونظرت إلى قول الله عز وجل
" وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها "
فعلمت أني واحد من هذه الدواب فاشتغلت بما لله علي وتركت ما لي عنده. 
الثامنة
أني نظرت إلى الخلق فرأيت كل مخلوق منهم متوكل على مخلوق مثله،
هذا على ماله وهذا على ضيعته وهذا على صحته وهذا على مركزه. ونظرت إلى قول الله تعالى
" ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه "
فتركت التوكل على الخلق واجتهدت في التوكل على الله.  
فقال الأستاذ: بارك الله فيك. 
هذه الثمان أعجبتني حتى أحزنتني على أحوالنا مع كتاب الله وتدبره و فهمه
منقووووووووول
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووره اختي كل الشكر(( يا دمعة فرح))

مشكوووووووووووووووره خيتوه

----------


## همس القوافي

مشكورة على الموضوع الجميل 



وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مشكورين    افراح الزهراء
                 همس القوافي
على حضوركم  وربي يعطيكم الف عافيه
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## همس المشااعر

مشكوره خيتو دمعة الاحزان 
على الموضوع الجميل 
ربي يعطيك الف عافية 
وماننحرم منك يارب 
بنتظار جديدك
                      تحياتي 
                       همس المشااعر

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مشكورو همووسه ع مرورك
وتواجد لاعدمناه يارب
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
ودمت بود
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## القلب المرح

*شكرا لك عالنقل الرائع*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*ولاتحرمينا من مواضيعك القيمة*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*
*وبإنتظار جديدك..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ماشاء الله مسائل في منتهى الفائده لكل ذي عقل

بارك الله فيك اختي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*

*بضبط اجمل ما تعلم ..*

*الله يعطيك العاافيه ..*

*على النقل الموفق ..*

*بنتظاار كل جديد ؟؟*

*كل المودة*

----------


## safwat

يا جاعه الدنيا دار من لا دار له
والله معك حق اخي
والله يعطيك العافيه 
صفوت

----------


## نور الهدى

تسلمين خيتو دمعة الاحزان على النقل 

كلمات وفائدة ولا احسن 

الله يعطيك الف عافية 

وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك 

تحياتي لك خيتو 

ام محمد

----------


## زمان

مشكورة دمعة على النقل الرائع..ربي يحفظك

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تسلمون يالغلاع مروركم
القلب المرح
شمعة تحترق
شبكه الناصرة
صفوت
ام محمد
زمان
وربي يعطيكم الف عافيه وتواجد لاعدمته صفحتي
من رؤيه ارائكم بها
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكوره أختي دمعه 

على الكلمات الرائعه

يسلموو

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

الله يسلمك امووووووووووووووله
ربي يعطيك العافيه ولاحرمنا حضورك
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## اميرة عمري

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووره اختي كل الشكر(( يا دمعة فرح))

مشكوووووووووووووووره خيتوه

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

الف شكر ليك  اميرة عمري 
على حضورك ولا عدمناة
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## صمت الجروح

مشكورة أختي

ربي يعطيكِ العافيه


ماننحرم منكِ يارب



صمتـ الجروح ..

----------


## عبير الزهراء

والله تعلم من استاذة شئ عظيم...
لك جزيل الشكر اختي دمعة على النقل المميز
وفقكم الله

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

صمت الجروح 
عبير الزهراء
ثانكيوووو على مروركم 
وتواجد لاحرمنا منه
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام.. 

مشكوووورة أختي دمعة الأحزان ع الطرح الحلو ..

نقل رائع ومفيد.. 

يسلم ربي يمينك ويعطيك ألف عافية .. 

والسلام .. 

أختك 

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## الفاقدات

*سأل عالم تلميذه:* *منذ متي صحبتني؟* *
فقال التلميذ:* *منذ ثلاثة وثلاثين سنة**...* *
فقال العالم:* *فماذا تعلمت مني في هذه الفترة؟**!* *
قال التلميذ:* *ثماني مسائل...* *
قال العالم :**إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ذهب عمري معك ولم تتعلم الا ثماني 
مسائل؟ !* *
قال التلميذ:* *يا أستاذ لم أتعلم غيرها ولا أحب أن أكذب**...* *
فقال الأستاذ:* *هات ما عندك لأسمع ...* *
******** ****** ****** ****** ****** ****** 
**قال التلميذ:* *
**الأولي :* *
أني نظرت إلي الخلق فرأيت كل واحد يحب محبوبا فإذا ذهب إلي القبر فارقه محبوبه 
فجعلت الحسنات محبوبي فإذا دخلت القبر دخلت معي .* *
**الثانية:* *
أني نظرت إلي قول الله تعالي** : " وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهي النفس عن الهوي فإن 
**الجنة هي المأوى "* *
فأجهدت نفسي في دفع الهوى حتى استقرت علي طاعة الله**.* *
**الثالثة :* *
أني نظرت إلي هذا الخلق فرأيت أن كل من معه شيء له قيمة حفظه حتي لا يضيع ثم 
نظرت إلي قول الله تعالي:** " ما عندكم ينفذ وما عند الله باق "* *فكلما وقع في يدي 
شيء ذو قيمة وجهته لله ليحفظه عنده .* *
**الرابعة:* *
أني نظرت إلي الخلق فرأيت كل يتباهي بماله أو**حسبه أو نسبه ثم نظرت إلي قول 
الله تعالي:** " إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم* *"* *فعملت في التقوي حتي أكون عند الله 
كريما .* *
**الخامسة:* *
أني نظرت في الخلق وهم يطعن بعضهم في بعض ويلعن بعضهم بعضا وأصل هذا كله الحسد 
ثم نظرت إلي قول الله عز وجل:** " نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم في الحياة الدنيا "* *
فتركت الحسد واجتنبت الناس وعلمت ان القسمة من عند الله فتركت الحسد عني .* 
*السادسة :* *
أني نظرت إلي الخلق يعادي بعضهم بعضا ويبغي بعضهم علي بعض ويقاتل بعضهم بعضا 
ونظرت إلي قول الله تعالي:** " إن الشيطان لكم عدو فاتخذوه عدوا "* *فتركت عداوة 
الخلق وتفرغت لعداوة الشيطان وحده .* *
**السابعة:* *
أني نظرت إلي الخلق فرأيت كل واحد منهم يكابد**نفسه ويذلها في طلب الرزق حتي انه 
قد يدخل فيما لا يحل له . 
ونظرت إلي قول الله عز وجل:** " وما من دابة في الأرض إلا علي الله رزقها "* *فعلمت 
أني واحد من هذه الدواب فاشتغلت بما لله عليّ وتركت ما لي عنده .* *
**الثامنة :* *
أني نظرت إلي الخلق فرأيت كل مخلوق منهم متوكل علي مخلوق مثله , هذا علي ماله 
وهذا علي ضيعته وهذا علي صحته وهذا علي مركزه . 
ونظرت إلي قول الله تعالي* *" ومن يتوكل علي الله فهو حسبه "* *فتركت التوكل علي 
الخلق واجتهدت في التوكل علي الله**.* *

فقال الأستاذ:* *بارك الله فيك*

----------


## نور الولاية

أحسنت اخي / الفاقدات جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## حور الجنان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين عجل فرجهم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



اعجبتني هالمقاله وقلت لازم تقرونها

سأل عالم تلميذه: منذ متى وانا اعلمك ؟ 
فقال التلميذ: منذ 33 سنة... 

فقال العالم: فماذا تعلمت مني في هذه الفترة؟! 
قال التلميذ: ثمان مسائل... 

قال العالم: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ذهب عمري معك ولم تتعلم إلا ثمان مسائل؟! 
قال التلميذ: يا أستاذ لم أتعلم غيرها ولا أحب أن أكذب... 

فقال الأستاذ: هات ما عندك لأسمع... 

قال التلميذ: 

الأولى

إني نظرت إلى الخلق فرأيت كل واحد يحب محبوبا
فإذا ذهب إلى القبر فارقه محبوبه
فجعلت الحسنات محبوبي فإذا دخلت القبر دخلت معي. 

الثانية 

إني نظرت إلى قول الله تعالى
" وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى فإن الجنة هي المأوى"
فأجهدت نفسي في دفع الهوى حتى استقرت علي طاعة الله. 

الثالثة 

إني نظرت إلى هذا الخلق فرايت أن كل من معه شيء له قيمة 
حفظه حتى لا يضيع 

فنظرت إلى قول الله تعالى: " ما عندكم ينفذ وما عند الله باق "
فكلما وقع في يدي شيء ذو قيمة وجهته لله ليحفظه عنده. 

الرابعة 

إني نظرت إلى الخلق فرأيت كل يتباهى بماله أو حسبه أو نسبه
ثم نظرت إلى قول الله تعالى: " إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم " 
فعملت في التقوى حتى أكون عند الله كريما. 

الخامسة 

إني نظرت في الخلق وهم يطعن بعضهم في بعض ويلعن بعضهم بعضا
وأصل هذا كله الحسد ثم نظرت إلى قول الله عز وجل:
" نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم في الحياة الدنيا " 
فتركت الحسد واجتنبت الناس وعلمت أن القسمة من عند الله فتركت 
الحسد عني. 

السادسة 

إني نظرت إلى الخلق يعادي بعضهم بعضا 
ويبغي بعضهم على بعض ويقاتل بعضهم بعضا 
ونظرت إلى قول الله عز وجل" إن الشيطان لكم عدو فاتخذوه عدوا " 
فتركت عداوة الخلق وتفرغت لعداوة الشيطان وحده. 

السابعة 

إني نظرت إلى الخلق فرأيت كل واحد منهم يكابد نفسه ويذلها
في طلب الرزق حتى أنه قد يدخل فيما لا يحل له 
ونظرت إلى قول الله عز وجل
" وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها " 
فعلمت أني واحد من هذه الدواب فاشتغلت بما لله علي وتركت ما 
لي عنده. 

الثامنة 

إني نظرت إلى الخلق فرأيت كل مخلوق منهم متوكل على مخلوق مثله
هذا على ماله وهذا على ضيعته وهذا على صحته وهذا على مركزه.
ونظرت إلى قول الله تعالى: " ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه "
فتركت التوكل على الخلق واجتهدت في التوكل على الله. 

فقال الأستاذ ... بارك الله فيك.. 

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## طيرالغرام

يسلموووووووو

حور الجنان 

على الموضوع 

يعطيك العافية

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شكررااا جزيلاا 

موضوع اكثر من رائع

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

شكراً لكِ اختي حور الجنان

الله يعطيج العافية 

تحياتي

----------


## ِAmeer

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
وفقك الله 
تحيات
أمير

----------


## حور الجنان

تسلمووون اعزائي على التواجد

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

لايكون العلم الا من النظر الى الخظاء والا لما نجحنا .. ولايكون النجاح والتعلم الا بالتوكل على الله .. ولا يكون التوكل الا بالنظر الى القران ..
لو نظرنا لكل حرفاً في القران لتعلمنا خصال الجنه بأكلملها .. ولكن مانأخذ الا القليل والظاهر .. 

  الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه عالمشاركه الرائع ـــه.. 

   لؤلؤة البحــــــر,,

----------


## حور الجنان

تسلمين غاليتي لؤلؤة البحر على التواجد

----------


## *** عوام***

مشكورررررررررررره  اختي حور الجنان على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## منحوسة

يسلموووووووو

حور الجنان 

على الموضوع 

يعطيك العافية

----------


## وعود

*مشكوره حور الجنان على النقل المميز ..*

----------


## حور الجنان

عوام / منحوسة / وعود 
تسلمووووووووون اعزائي على تواجدكم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

موضوع رائع حور الجنان ... سلمت اناملك ...

----------


## هارلي

عزيزتي/ حور الجنان

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هالموضوع الاكثر من رائع حقيقتا

وكما أتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والازدهار . والجديد دوما

( أخيك هارلي )

----------


## حور الجنان

شذى الزهراء / هارلي 
اشكركم اعزائي كل الشكر  على التواجد.. والله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## طيبه الروح

يسلمووو اختي حور الجنان

موضوعك جد جدا رائع تسلم الايادي

ونطر جديدك وحياتي اليك اختك 

طيبه الروح

----------


## ام باسم

موضوع رائع 
مشكووووووووووووره حور

----------


## حور الجنان

طيبة الروح / ام بسوووم 
تسلمووووووون على التواجد والله يوفقكم يارب

----------

